# XML File auslesen/parsen u. in ne Hashmap speichern



## xmldestiny81 (12. Jan 2008)

Hallo!

Wichtiges Problem, viell kann mir wer weiterhelfen:

Ich will einen XML-Import machen.
Dazu habe/brauche ich einen XML-Parser, der schon ein File entgegennimmt und eine List<Map<String, Object>> mit den XML-Daten zurückgeben muss.

Schaut so aus:


```
public List<Map<String, Object>> parse_UsersXML(File file) throws Exception
	{

         //prepare variables
	List<Map<String, Object>> elementList = new ArrayList<Map<String, Object>>();
	Map<String, Object> elements = new HashMap<String, Object>();

        [...hier bräuchte ich den Code...!!!]

        elementList.add(elements);

	return elementList;

        }
```

Also wie kann ich die einzelnen Elemente der xml-Datei ausgeben und der elementList übergeben, wo sie dann drinnen stehen?


XML Datei schaut so (vereinfacht) aus:

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>
<USERLIST>
	<USER>
		  <NAME>Marcellus</NAME>
		  <STRASSE>Largefuckingstreet</STRASSE>
		  <PLZ>20300</PLZ>
		  
	</USER>		
</USERLIST>
```

Bitte, danke!

mfg


----------



## Beni (12. Jan 2008)

Ich verstehe nicht was an diesem Problem wichtig sein sollte, für mich ist es sehr unwichtig...

Aber mit einem *javax.xml.parsers.SAXParser* kannst du dir die Datei parsen lassen, und die einzelnen Elemente besuchen. Da lassen sich über google schnell einige Beispiele finden.


----------



## xmldestiny81 (12. Jan 2008)

Ok, hab mir schon einige Bsp ausgesucht, nichts richtiges gefunden, hast du da etwas bestimmtes wie ich das auslesen kann, ein spez. Beispiel?

danke


----------

